# Dayton streameliner



## supper15fiets (Feb 6, 2007)

How small is the change to find me
a project streameliner or fleetwood or firestone bicycle?

Ronald


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2007)

streamliners are an expensive project to build, trust me! most of them are Firestone Fleetwoods. 1936 had the Safety and Super Streamliners. the safety had the head shroud the super had the fender light. there are subtle differences between 1937 and 1938. 1938 would be easier to build and cheaper by a bunch. for the most part it has been my experience that streamliners are best bought whole. gathering the parts one at a time will cost you more than a complete bike. my Fleetwood cost me $1100 and needed some rust repair, the insides of the tank were missing ($25.00) the chain guard was missing ($380.00) the rack was wrong ($100.00) the head badge was missing ($100.00) the dropstand was missing ($20.00) the twin silver rays were missing ($200.00) the bracket for the lights was missing ($60.00) the front sprocket was worn-out ($30.00) of course I needed chain ($50.00) the wheels were bad ($30.00 ea still need chrome!!) the pedals were missing (saw a set for around $350.00 settled for a girls set of torringtons for $120.00) the seat is missing ($250.00) the "Tomb stone" reflector is missing ($200.00) the stem is missing ($200.00 rough cast repop you finish it yourself) paint job ($:eek: :eek: ) tires tubes grips etc. etc.... so far almost $3000.00 and not finished yet!!
have I scared you yet? I have seen restored ones, mostly correct, for around $3500.00 you'll probably never find either 1936 model but 1937 and 1938 are reasonably findable (is findable a word?). fenders are hard to find forks are hard to find most of the bike is special to that model and not many were made and less are still around. if you find one, and need help with knowing what to look for, as far as parts go, I am willing to help as much as I can. I have lots of the literature and have gone through most of the head aches already. I have ridden mine and it really is a wonderful bike.
here is the most recent photo of my bike, it is actually all apart getting ready for paint.





good luck,
Scott


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 6, 2007)

*got dem ol' streeeeeeeemliner bluezzzzzzzzzzzzz*

scott,ouch! painful! my streamliner,i'm into for somewhere around 1200-1400,including chrome,paint,and the only part that's sketchy is my tombstone. i have the correct men's torrington 14's,ansd a lil' bird told me in the next couple o' monthes,killer repop putter necks WILL BE available! your pals at cycleplanes"r"us.
p.s. my streamliner also has w/w firestone tires,and a n.o.s. new departure front brake!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2007)

hey keith is yours back from paint? 
Scott


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 6, 2007)

scott,not until october. nifty color,seafog grey,w/white,too. keith


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 6, 2007)

*Fleetwood*

What is correct, Torrington 14's or Persons Majestic teardrop?  I have Persons on mine and I think I have seen both in the lit?


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 7, 2007)

*mmmm....*



37fleetwood said:


> streamliners are an expensive project to build, trust me! most of them are Firestone Fleetwoods. 1936 had the Safety and Super Streamliners. the safety had the head shroud the super had the fender light. there are subtle differences between 1937 and 1938. 1938 would be easier to build and cheaper by a bunch. for the most part it has been my experience that streamliners are best bought whole. gathering the parts one at a time will cost you more than a complete bike. my Fleetwood cost me $1100 and needed some rust repair, the insides of the tank were missing ($25.00) the chain guard was missing ($380.00) the rack was wrong ($100.00) the head badge was missing ($100.00) the dropstand was missing ($20.00) the twin silver rays were missing ($200.00) the bracket for the lights was missing ($60.00) the front sprocket was worn-out ($30.00) of course I needed chain ($50.00) the wheels were bad ($30.00 ea still need chrome!!) the pedals were missing (saw a set for around $350.00 settled for a girls set of torringtons for $120.00) the seat is missing ($250.00) the "Tomb stone" reflector is missing ($200.00) the stem is missing ($200.00 rough cast repop you finish it yourself) paint job ($:eek: :eek: ) tires tubes grips etc. etc.... so far almost $3000.00 and not finished yet!!
> have I scared you yet? I have seen restored ones, mostly correct, for around $3500.00 you'll probably never find either 1936 model but 1937 and 1938 are reasonably findable (is findable a word?). fenders are hard to find forks are hard to find most of the bike is special to that model and not many were made and less are still around. if you find one, and need help with knowing what to look for, as far as parts go, I am willing to help as much as I can. I have lots of the literature and have gone through most of the head aches already. I have ridden mine and it really is a wonderful bike.
> here is the most recent photo of my bike, it is actually all apart getting ready for paint.
> 
> ...



Hi Scott ,
Mother of God , that are some prices!
well scared i don't know people sad that i would never find me a wingbar, okay 
parts for me are extra hard to find , but i believe you on this one, i only saw once a frame on ebay, but can you make me some copies of the  literature you have, i like the bikes anyway, i have a map with mostly originale  literature or copies of originale literature for projects or bikes i really like , also collect vintage pictures of kids with bicycles in a vintage scrapbook, how mad can it get's!
Well i 'll keep daydreaming on Dave's his site because the dayton's are so sweet!
And How about a dayton champion also a no go ?

cheer!
Ronald


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2007)

well the Huffman Champion or Dayton Mainliner are both expensive propositions as well the main things are the tank and all it's parts, and the rack.I've heard about tanks going for $2500 or so. If you have the connections like Keith  you might get it cheaper.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you need to talk to the guy who sold you that gem!!!:eek: 
Scott


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 9, 2007)

ol'tin bender said:


> Would this be the one you saw on ebay??
> 
> 
> 
> Now it looks like this!!





...mmmmmm...yes!...how much did't you payed for it ? i never saw the end of that auction....:o


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 16, 2007)

*Dayton Firestone Fleetwood Super Streamliner Frame*

Dammnnn....i saw this frame on eybay today (130080282931)
wish i had more money at this moment, but i skipped this dream, ithink also this one will end up high, okay the second dream, A shelby 52A 9150/51, how big is my change on this one ?
i want a project bicycle anyone has something? just win two fenderbraces nos....


----------

